
NSA chief pleads for public's help amid push for spying restrictions - ghosh
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/324499-nsa-chief-pleads-for-publics-help-as-congress-eyes-restrictions#ixzz2fvKyDr5M
======
w_t_payne
So, he threatens a WestGate-style massacre if we don't let him keep spying on
us?

If one was paranoid, one might begin to suspect that the terrorists and the
NSA are in cahoots. Even without invoking the weirdest conspiracy of all time;
one can easily detect a commonality of purpose between the NSA and the Islamic
terrorists: Both benefit from terror.

I, for one, do not want to be ruled by fear. Not from the terrorists, and not
from the NSA, either. The appropriate response to these exasperating cretins
(the ones in both camps) is a matching set of two fingered salutes, one in
each direction.

